# Channel Master to Market TiVo Edge DVR with its OTA Solutions



## Johnny Stigler (Jun 10, 2020)

If you want to go to Over The Air only this may be a solution to take advantage of for a DVR solution. I have the Edge 2Tb for cable due to the wife's requirement for some of the cable only channels. Just thought I would make some of you aware of this offer.
Johnny S.
___________________________________________________________________________
Over-the-air antenna specialist Channel Master and TiVo have jointly announced a new partnership in which the former will market the latter’s Edge DVR with its OTA products. 

The nebulously explained collaboration—described by the principals as “exclusive” and “strategic”— will kick off with Channel Master launching the new 500GB TiVo Edge “later this summer.” 

The new iteration of the Edge will have all of the same functions and features as its 2TB predecessor, including voice control, recommendations across both live and streaming content, 4K Ultra High Definition (UHD), Dolby Atmos, and Dolby Vision HDR.

“One of the first things cord cutters discover is that they really need a DVR for the TV antenna in order to have the traditional viewing experience that they had with cable, and TiVo DVRs provide a premium solution for that need,” said Mike Lynch, chief strategy officer at Channel Master, in a statement. “In addition to recording live TV, these TiVo EDGE products integrate major streaming services like Netflix, YouTube and Hulu into one easy to use interface.”

“Channel Master brings over 70 years of over-the-air reception knowledge and expertise to the table,” added Matt Milne, chief revenue officer at TiVo. “We’re excited to partner with Channel Master to provide TiVo customers with the focused support and guidance that is critical for delivering free, live broadcast TV on our Next-Generation platform.”


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

we don't need yet another Channel master thread, this is easily the 4th with the same info, and don't even link to the source.
Edge Antenna on Sale at Channel Master
Channel Master TiVo DVR


----------

